# Billing and Collection Specialist II



## Arlene2022 (Feb 12, 2014)

Immediately seeking Billing and Collection Specialist II for 15 physician (and still growing) multi-specialist group in Bergen Cty. CPC or CPC-A preferred. Will mentor CPC-A with prior medical office experience. Great opportunity! Call (201) 796-2255 to discuss further or send your resume directly to me, Arlene Castello, CPC,  Manager, Billing & Collections.


----------



## pjohn013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Is this opportunity remote or in office?  I am in Florida and I am looking for a remote position.  I hope you are safe and warm.  I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## pbacker77@gmail.com (Feb 13, 2014)

I am interested in remote. Am a graduate nurse completing CPT certification. Years of experience in analyzing and monitoring medical documentation for compliant coding and billing.
Look forward to hearing form you soon.


----------



## littlelady (Feb 19, 2014)

I am very interested in a remote position. I have been in the medical billing career line now for 18 years.


----------

